
Warrantless Searches of Controlled Substance Prescription DB Threaten Privacy - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/eff-california-supreme-court-warrantless-searches-californias-controlled-substance
======
riahi
This is surprising. Are these databases not considered HIPAA covered entities?
If they are not, is the state government itself forcing physicians and
pharmacists to violate HIPAA by sharing medical and prescription information
with a non covered entity? Officially, you can only share data with other
entities for "treatment, payment, and operations". I don't see how law
enforcement can access medical records without either a HIPAA release or a
warrant.

